# Washing Machines



## madgie (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi I am moving out to Altea in October and will be needing a washing machine,can anyone suggest a make/model to go for.And any web sites i can order from for delivery.Thank you.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

You'll find the same brands you are used to in the UK, plus the Spanish-made Fagor brand. All the stores do home delivery (entrega al domicilio) - some will install it for free as well. Media Markt is a good place to start looking. Tiendas de informática y electrónica Media Markt - Yo no soy tonto

Spanish washing machines generally only connect to the cold water supply and then heat the water to the required temperature. Detergents are designed for low temperatures (30º-40º) and are all "bio" - they don't distinguish between biological and non-biological.


----------



## manclad (Jul 9, 2013)

I used to work for Currys in the UK and sold more Hotpoint washing machines than any other make.. That was because people buying were replacing Hotpoint with Hotpoint as they had been so pleased with them.. I have had two different makes of Spanish brands and I must say they haven't lasted very long, when replacing my last machine I went to Worten who have branches all over Spain, I was delighted to see a Hotpoint machine there, I hadn't seen Hotpoint in Spain before, I bought it and its been very good.. Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## madgie (Aug 1, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> You'll find the same brands you are used to in the UK, plus the Spanish-made Fagor brand. All the stores do home delivery (entrega al domicilio) - some will install it for free as well. Media Markt is a good place to start looking. Tiendas de informática y electrónica Media Markt - Yo no soy tonto
> 
> Spanish washing machines generally only connect to the cold water supply and then heat the water to the required temperature. Detergents are designed for low temperatures (30º-40º) and are all "bio" - they don't distinguish between biological and non-biological.


Thank you we are excited about our move but now thinking of what i need etc is a bit crazy!I have checked the website out that you sent the link for and I think it will be great.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

We have bought Fagor dishwasher and washing machine and have had no complaints


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I'm very happy with my Bosch.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2013)

I bought a Schneider about a year ago and found it to excellent. They've been in Spain for 50 years and their after purchase service is highly rated. They also offer a wide range of home/kitchen appliances.

As Alcalaina posted above, the water intake is cold water and the machine heats the water. It must be fairly a fairly efficient system as the electric bill hasn't risen (the farmhouse didn't have a clothes washer before). There is a "eco" cycle that consumes little water. The labeling for the controls is in Spanish.

Schneider Kitchen, todo para tu cocina


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

kalohi said:


> I'm very happy with my Bosch.


We've just bought a Bosch dishwasher and I can't hear it when its working, we only use it on Eco and it washes fine. :thumb:


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

We bought a new washing machine last week. 

We bought a Teka as all our other appliances are Teka and we are pleased with them and their after sales service is very good.

We bought our new machine at a local electrical shop in El Campello. They delivered it the next day. Carried it down the stairs. Installed it and took away the old one.

Another place to look is in Carrefour. They have a selection at various prices.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

We bought a cheap Fagor washing machine and it worked fine for about 9 years before it packed in, so not too bad considering the use and abuse it got. Bought a dearer Candy machine 5 years ago and it has been great as it has a big capacity.

One thing we noted is that here you do not need extremely high spin speeds etc as about 98% of the time, the favourable weather conditions take care of the drying.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> We bought a new washing machine last week.
> 
> We bought a Teka as all our other appliances are Teka and we are pleased with them and their after sales service is very good.
> 
> ...


We have a Teka gas cooker/ oven and the old one was also Teka - lasted for more than 20 years, possibly 30.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

el romeral said:


> We bought a cheap Fagor washing machine and it worked fine for about 9 years before it packed in, so not too bad considering the use and abuse it got. Bought a dearer Candy machine 5 years ago and it has been great as it has a big capacity.
> 
> *One thing we noted is that here you do not need extremely high spin speeds etc as about 98% of the time, the favourable weather conditions take care of the drying*.



not around here they don't - yes, the sun will dry things quickly - too quickly sometimes so that everything is stiff - but as soon as the sun moves away the humidity makes it damp again - so you have to time it right

& if you forget to bring it in at night it's wet by the morning - we get overnight humidity which rarely drops below 90%

I use a tumble dryer here way more often than I ever did in the UK!


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

I thought all modern washing machine were cold water input only? In fact you need little or no hot water to wash clothes using modern detergents.

http://www.amazon.es/ will deliver and perhaps be the best overall on pricing. Browse using Chrome browser and it will translate the pages for you.


----------

